# Shots per hour for events? Quantity VS. Quality.



## JustJazzie (Nov 17, 2019)

I am culling images from this photo shoot. There was not much communication between the Gym manager and myself before this event. (We've been going to this gym a while and its a very family oriented, laid back atmosphere.) That said, there was no question about nor promise from me on amount of photos I would deliver. Now I am in a "quality VS quantity debate" Since this is my first formal event shoot, I find myself lost.

The event was 2 hours, they plan to use the images for social media only

I have about:
60 Images I would consider 5 star images
75 that get 3 stars and up
120 that I have given at least 1 star

All images are higher quality than their current cell phone shots they use in marketing. Do I throw them ALL in the pot? Only deliver my 3 star mages and see if they request more?

I would love your thoughts!

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Designer (Nov 17, 2019)

JustJazzie said:


> Do I throw them ALL in the pot?


No.

No.

No.

I would show ONLY the best ones.  Yes, I know some people will be looking for their child's photo, but "sorry about that" works for me.  No particular parent of any particular child made arrangements with you in advance (with payment) for you to follow that particular child around and get photos of him at each station. 

By showing a limited number of your very best shots, you keep your reputation up.  Who knows, this could work into a paying gig someday.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 17, 2019)

@Designer- thank you. Thats pretty much what I was thinking but wanting confirmation on. I have always been a "Quality over quantity" kind of shooter, which is why I am not a sales girl. LOL


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2019)

One of the biggest challenges with clients of this type today is managing expectations.  People are so used to the 'ten thousand cell 'phone snaps' that they often get confused by few images of higher quality.  As Designer said, only your best work!  Now the caveat to that would be, if you need any of your three-star images to round out the event; that is, a particular person, area, or scene that you only have a three start image of, then include it, but by the same token, just because an image is a five-star doesn't mean it gets delivered.  You might have three images that are almost identical and all five-star...  you only deliver one.

For perspective.  I covered a 90 minute celebration of live yesterday.  The client will receive 37 images, and of those, over 20 are the various family members relating their memories of the deceased.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 17, 2019)

thank you @tirediron, that is really helpful! I will keep that in mind as I cull through these again.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 25, 2019)

JustJazzie said:


> I am culling images from this photo shoot. There was not much communication between the Gym manager and myself before this event. (We've been going to this gym a while and its a very family oriented, laid back atmosphere.) That said, there was no question about nor promise from me on amount of photos I would deliver. Now I am in a "quality VS quantity debate" Since this is my first formal event shoot, I find myself lost.
> 
> The event was 2 hours, they plan to use the images for social media only
> 
> ...



You deliver ONLY what you want others to see, nothing more!!!
what you deliver is what defines you!
SS


----------

